
TikTok Tracked User Data Using Tactic Banned by Google - thecybernerd
https://www.wsj.com/articles/tiktok-tracked-user-data-using-tactic-banned-by-google-11597176738
======
adamleithp
I've worked in advertising and ad-click networks for over 9 years, and it's
funny to read "Banned by Google"... Google supported the most scummiest of
advertising/ tracking tactics themselves, that is until someone else started
doing it.

~~~
nix23
Haha man thanks! Exactly what i was thinking. By the way since when is Google
any measurement for privacy or even law.

------
kerng
Google has been trying to build their own little silo (and used all sorts of
dirty tricks in past also) for things with AMP and ads and stuff for a while.
So this just sounds a bit bizarre.

------
ornxka
Does Google collect user data using tactics banned by Google?

------
metta2uall
Not good of them, but doesn't seem like a national security threat either..

I haven't used TikTok much but the material there seems quite innocuous so I
don't see how Chinese government access to data from it is a serious threat.
There seems to be a lot more potentially embarrassing material posted to FB &
Twitter, and I suspect the Chinese government & others are scooping up what
they can, at least what's posted publicly.

~~~
Arbalest
Determining where people are directing their attention is never innocuous.
It's literally what shapes peoples opinions, and knowing it is how you modify
your messaging. True for both Advertising and Propaganda.

~~~
metta2uall
Where people are directing their attention is mostly publicly available. For
example what's "trending" on social media, what posts have a lot of likes,
Twitter/Facebook profiles, the contents of popular TV shows & YouTube
channels, opinion polls.

------
alex7389
[http://archive.is/tGtU6](http://archive.is/tGtU6)

------
elitistphoenix
Is anyone really surprised by this? I guess the people who use tiktok won't
care though.

------
marmshallow
tl;dr: TikTok exploited an android security hole to collect MAC addresses
likely for targeted advertising.

